# Any Big Riders out There?



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm 6'3", 200 lbs, and ride a 161.5 T. Rice Pro, a 157 Proto CT (158 CTX last year) and before that I was only carving and had a 166 Arbor A-frame.

I like the T. Rice most for all mountain riding, and it is similar to the Legacy, but I'm sure a lot of people on here will tell you that. I actually tested a bunch of NS, Rome and Lib boards in CO a few years ago and fell in love with magnatraction on Lib rides.

The T. Rice is nice since it is a mid wide. I'm an 11 boot, so most wide boards are too wide for me. The Lib Skunk ape is also good, but only for at least size 12 feet.

Just remember that with the new hybrid rocker, you really don't need to go that big to still float. Even my 158 Proto CTX rides good in powder, not as good as the 161.5 T. Rice, but you get the idea.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

6'6" 200lbs, size 14 feet.

i have a nitro t1 159w rock board, flow era 158, ride machete 161w. I sold my 163w ride highlife.

The highlife was great for bombing but wasn't that much fun for the whole day so i bought the machete for bigger stuff but hoping it will still be playful later in the day.

I had a flow infinite 163w, it was fun to carve with and was pretty good all round but i would probably go with the drifter if i were going to buy a flow for all mountain, or maybe the maverick(spelling?) for the camber profile/float in pow.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Justin said:


> 6'6" 200lbs, size 14 feet.
> 
> i have a nitro t1 159w rock board, flow era 158, ride machete 161w. I sold my 163w ride highlife.
> 
> ...


Good lord. They need to get some of your DNA and put it away for the sake of science. Talk about good genes. Was your mother part Amazon?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm 6'3" and anywhere between 180 and 200lbs. Just depends on the time of year, and how willing I am to exercise. :laugh: I have a size 13 and I ride a Nitro Volume 159w for now. I spent a season on a Signal Omni, and that thing was a friggin' blast! I would still be riding it if I hadn't broke it. The Omni turned me onto the hybrid camber. My next board will most definitely be a hybrid as well.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

6.3 and 210, size 13 cant wait for my board ns legacy 163 and ride capo bindings to get here. it was a pain in the ass the get that thing shipped in europe. hope it will arrive(late december some time) so i can try something else that my old lamar board


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

230-230, 6.5-6.6, us13. 
Got legacy 174 and switched to longer and faster board.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Good lord. They need to get some of your DNA and put it away for the sake of science. Talk about good genes. Was your mother part Amazon?


lol no she is yugoslavian (spelling?) and my dad is dutch (both first gen canadians) had some height on both sides and got lucky i guess.

Although, besides a few sports being 6'6" doesn't help much aside from getting things off of high shelves or changing light bulbs LOL


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Based on what you guys are saying, at my size (6'4" 215#), I should be riding a shorter board. Do you think going from a 166 to say a 163 or 162 will make a noticeable difference?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

6'2" 250+ lbs size 12 boot checking in.

I gained a shit ton of weight in the last year than I'm working on dropping. When I hit 220 lbs I'm solid.

I ride a 163 Legacy. It feels good for me.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

6' 210 lbs here not huge but pretty big, should be more like 195 but haven't touched that in many years 

Riding 157ish for park or 160ish all mountain.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Justin said:


> lol no she is yugoslavian (spelling?) and my dad is *dutch* (both first gen canadians) had some height on both sides and got lucky i guess.
> 
> Although, besides a few sports being 6'6" doesn't help much aside from getting things off of high shelves or changing light bulbs LOL


I got to go to Holland on business earlier this year, and as a 6 ft tall dude, I felt like the shortest man in the country. The dutch are huge!!!


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm 6'1" and about 205lbs and ride a 161W Bataleon Jam or a 162 Burton Process Flying-v.


My buddy is 6'4" and about 250lbs and rides a 164W Custom X (i think thats the size)


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Honestly, i don't understand why such a big guys ride a something less then 168? Really? Can someone explain? 
Noone rides pow? Or you got so steep angle, so i can ride 164 in pow being 250 lbs? 
Or noone ride agressivly? Mean 165 can hold you?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

TLN said:


> Honestly, i don't understand why such a big guys ride a something less then 168? Really? Can someone explain?
> Noone rides pow? Or you got so steep angle, so i can ride 164 in pow being 250 lbs?
> Or noone ride agressivly? Mean 165 can hold you?



Hybrid camber is a beautiful thing. It allows us bigger guys to ride smaller boards. ;-) 

Sent from my SSGSIIE4GT (or the phone with the longest name ever) using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Granted we don't get much pow in my neck of the woods, but my massive friend and I had no trouble in 2 feet of powder last season. I prefer smaller boards for the trees. Maybe if I rode a massive board I would really like it, but I've felt comfortable riding agressively on a 158 even.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

TLN said:


> Honestly, i don't understand why such a big guys ride a something less then 168? Really? Can someone explain?
> Noone rides pow? Or you got so steep angle, so i can ride 164 in pow being 250 lbs?
> Or noone ride agressivly? Mean 165 can hold you?


I don't see much pow so I'm not sure how I'd handle in the deep stuff.

Do I ride aggressively? I 'unno, I think so. I'm trying to hit 50mph, I'm hitting large (for Michigan) kickers. I play on boxes. I ride boarder cross runs without speed checks. I'm beginning to enter glades now.

My Legacy has only made me feel unstable on flats while traversing relatively slow.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> I got to go to Holland on business earlier this year, and as a 6 ft tall dude, I felt like the shortest man in the country. The dutch are huge!!!


the dutch apparently have the tallest average height in the world.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Based on what you guys are saying, at my size (6'4" 215#), I should be riding a shorter board. Do you think going from a 166 to say a 163 or 162 will make a noticeable difference?


I think the answer to this question depends on what board you are getting, and what you are using it for. Also, is the legacy an older camber board, or is it from the last few years with the hybrid camber?

I’m 6’4’’ and 205-210 riding a 161.5 T-Rice for everything including deep powder and it’s a great size. I’m definitely thinking of getting a more powder specific board for the deep days and for that I would likely move back up in the 165 range. 

For an all mountain board with a hybrid camber 161-163 could be a pretty good range for you but if you are talking powder specific, I think you are in the right range with the 166. Or you could go bigger if you are looking for a big mountain powder board.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

TLN said:


> Honestly, i don't understand why such a big guys ride a something less then 168? Really? Can someone explain?
> Noone rides pow? Or you got so steep angle, so i can ride 164 in pow being 250 lbs?
> Or noone ride agressivly? Mean 165 can hold you?


i rode my 163w cat boarding never had a problem with float.

i rode a 159w park deck in a foot + of fresh and it was so much fun, that board was flat camber (solomon riot). In really deep stuff 159w is to small unless it is steep.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

both my folks are 'off the boat' from Friesland (northern part of the Netherlands) and i'm 6' 7" but only about 210. My kids go to a private school where most of the people are Dutch as well and it's sort of a freak show of excessive height 

I used to ride really long boards, 170+, but they just tire me out (not a big guy, just tall). 

This year i'm on a Bataleon 158w, cant wait.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

6'3 270 damnnnn is all i hear ridin down the mountain i ride a 163w higlife and a 166w arbor roundhouse rx big boy reppin


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

The best all mtn board I've ever owned, is the 161 Burton Malolo (the last year they had camber), but Burton discontinued the Malolo and replaced it with the Barracuda, which is basically the same board as far as setback, taper and feel, the only real difference is that the Malolo is a full cambered board and the Cuda has camber from the front binding to the tail and rocker from the front binding to the tip, it also has Burtons version of LIB's Magnatraction, Frostbite, I check the web and ebay every day to buy one, there was a 161 that sold yesterday on ebay for $350, I was pissed, cause I forgot the auction was over at 10 a.m. 

My pick is the 161 (it rides bigger, 165cm) Barracuda or Craigslist for a good used Malolo, my buddy bought one off CL for $200 in brand new condition


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

6'1" and 240lbs here. I've been on a 163 legacy for the last 3 years and have loved it. I've got a 161 Cobra X on the way for this season, so I'll report back on how it goes. Overall though the Legacy has been spot on.


----------



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am 6'4" I weight 235. I started off riding a 166 and now ride a 162 not much of a differance when u put both back to back maybe a half inch. I rode my friends 157 and had no prob with it. In my opinion the longer the board the faster the shorter the more playful in the park.


----------



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

Btw I ride a lib tech trs. I also love the gnu riders choice both are great all mountain boards


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

8'3" & 425lbs here ...:laugh:


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

6'4'' 235lbs size 13 

Ride Battaleon The Jam - 161
Burton Bullet 164 - which i sold, realized how shit it was once i grabbed the Battaleon 

Looking for a new board... Any suggestions... 
Jones Mountain Twin - 161w
Burton Custom X - 162W
Capita Totally Fkn Awesome - 161w
Flow Rush -159cm
Endeavor Live RC - 161
Burton Custom X - 162/164
Signal Omni Wavelength 159w/162w
Yes - The Basic 159w/163w
Yes- Pick Your Line - 161w/164w

Ride - Machete GT
Rome - Agent Rocker


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

BWayne89 said:


> 6'4'' 235lbs size 13


Burton Custom X wide 168.
Or some Prior )


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

TLN said:


> Burton Custom X wide 168.
> Or some Prior )


168 is huge... I like small agile boards... 164 is the longest length I'm willing to go


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

ahh... I'm with 235 lbs and see no reason to go with smaller boards. I got two sticks: 179 and 180, but still advising you to get at least 168.
ps. huge is 195 or something )


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

6'3" , 205lbs , 13 foots

everyday board east coast riding, full camber burton bullet 167
big mtn. west coast pow board, Jones flagship, 168


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

TLN said:


> ahh... I'm with 235 lbs and see no reason to go with smaller boards. I got two sticks: 179 and 180, but still advising you to get at least 168.
> ps. huge is 195 or something )


no 195 would be classified as Ginormous lol


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

6 foot 2 and 280. i ride a 164.5 lib tech travis rice. love the board and dont have any problems with it but i would love more flex. i have burton cartels on it. last board was a park board 156. i was about the same weight and i never had a problem with it either unless i took it on pow.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

5' 9.5" 212lbs

gnu danny kass 155 11-12 jib

gnu billy goat 159 11-12 mt board

burton fish 156 10-11 powderboard

==============
I also have a rome notch 155 09-10 powderboard on the side.

gnu rider's choice 157.5 10-11 no pop at all


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

TLN said:


> Burton Custom X wide 168.
> Or some Prior )


Pretty sure custom x comes in a 164 as its longest length.

BTW im 6'11 265lbs and i ride a 165w, i used to ride a 169w but wanted something more nimble so i bought a berzerker and i love it, really stable and fast.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> Pretty sure custom x comes in a 164 as its longest length.
> 
> BTW im 6'11 265lbs and i ride a 165w, i used to ride a 169w but wanted something more nimble so i bought a berzerker and i love it, really stable and fast.


receltly seen 168x wide on ebay. 
You won't get much problems with extra 3-4cm, but you get alot of fun with it. 
May be i'm freeride and carving rat, so i'm voting for longer one



BWayne89 said:


> no 195 would be classified as Ginormous lol


I'd go for undertaker 195 anytime if find it =)


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm 5'9" 205# and my everyday ride is a 155 Capita Ultrafear and I love it.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Must be an older board because the last 2 years have only made 164's a I was looking to get one a while back


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> Must be an older board because the last 2 years have only made 164's a I was looking to get one a while back


looks like you're right.
BTW: 164W Custom X have a suggested weight range like 170-210lbs. so it works best with 190lbs.
Do you still think that with 265 you can stay with 163-165?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I won't be getting a custom x now, I decided against it when I realised they stopped making the 168. My berzerker is 65 and I won't go shorter than that now


----------



## jaken1990 (Jul 31, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Well I won't be getting a custom x now, I decided against it when I realised they stopped making the 168. My berzerker is 65 and I won't go shorter than that now


Not trying to change your mind but I'm 6'2" 240 and I ride a 160 custom x and love it. I also have a 152 hero which is excellent. I hate riding boards above 165. Even though the difference is an inch or two haha. 

Believe it or not my park board is a forum street dweller, 149 I believe and my pow board is a burton no fish.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

222cm freestyle dopeness:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

TLN said:


> receltly seen 168x wide on ebay.
> You won't get much problems with extra 3-4cm, but you get alot of fun with it.
> May be i'm freeride and carving rat, so i'm voting for longer one
> 
> ...


How about a 198? This is pretty much free, might not be by the time you get it though. I'd get on that as quick as you can. It ain't gonna last long for $100.
Good luck.

Rossignol undertaker 2 swallow tail 198

I just wish you were a tad closer to me


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

The Dutch are the tallest on average :thumbsup:
196cm (6'4") tall and 105Kg (230lb), size 11.5 boots
Got a 167w Burton King
Rented a Nidecker Picto 165w and a K2 163w earlier


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

6'4 215 size 13 foot ride a 159W


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

BWayne89 said:


> 168 is huge... I like small agile boards... 164 is the longest length I'm willing to go


Funny, I really wouldn't consider a board under 163.
BWayne - How do you like that Bataleon Jam? I was looking at getting the 161W basically for just hitting jumps. I really want a Riot, but don't want to go down to a 159.

I'm with TLN, the boards being listed here are super short.


Me:
6'3" 230lbs 12boot

Ride Highlife 163w - kinda wish it was longer. I got it because I wanted something more agile, which it definitly is, but with the shorter edge and rockered tip you defenitely loose some edge hold on high speed carves. Great overall, but not sufficient for a real powder day.

Nitro Pantera LX 168 - Ridiculous.

Venture Euphoria 168 (28cm waist) - Now that is a powder machine.

Various other mid level boards 163 to 165's.


----------

